# Ravenna/Amethyst/Pollensa/Rienza - Leisure Battery Upgrading



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

These Ford based units all come with a 60ah leisure battery located under the drivers seat.

Has anyone successfully managed to fit a larger battery into the same slot or maybe fitted an additional battery close by?


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

The ones I have seen have had the leisure batteries in the engine compartment and this is the reason why Ford SVO fit the 60 ahr unit - yes, Ford do fit this not A-S

The subject was discussed in depth with AS at the ASOC agm last week end as the 2 new Ford based vans have this near useless (to ralliers) battery fitted

If they are under the seat there should be no reason you couldnt get a bigger say 85ahr battery in especially one of smaller physical size such as an Elecsol you may get a bigger one in still


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Dodger - I thought my post had been relegated to the ''unanswered'' pile.


----------

